# Nails & Tails 27th Annual Fishing Tournament



## vctbuilders (Jul 8, 2013)

The *27th Annual Nails & Tails Fishing Tournament *will start off in Port O' Connor, Texas July 26th with a pre-fishing party at the community center. July 27th, will be the day of the tournament!

Registration Form is attached at the bottom.

*Entry Fee and Optional Charges*
$350 Registration Fee
Includes entry in all listed pots, Friday, July 26th, pre-party with beverages & meal, & Saturday, July 27th, Boiling Pot after weigh-in.

Charge for registration after July 19, 2013 - $375
Extra Fishing Fun!!!!

*OPTIONAL CALCUTTA*
$200 Optional per boat charge for combined stringer (5 trout & 2 redfish). Payout is

For more information call Pam Borchert or Genell Brocato at 361-578-7711. Deadline for registration is 7 PM, Friday, July 26, 2013.

Nails & Tails Registration Form


----------



## vctbuilders (Jul 8, 2013)

*Registration Form for Nails and Tails!*

:dance:


----------

